# Demand for a Boarding Barn in Cincinnati, OH?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I live in sharonville and board my horse in Monroe (starting July 1) for $400/mo. It includes daily turnout on 26 (i think) acres divided into different groups in different fenced off areas, 80x200 indoor with thick sand footing, 100x200 (i think) outdoor that is half sand/half grass, tack stall shared between 3 people, stall cleaned daily, hay/grain 2x daily - kent dynasty grain and either timothy or alfalfa mix hay, and blanketing. Boxed fans are allowed for $10/mo, they have indoor wash racks, stalls are 9x10, lessons are offered, and they have a 4-h club. 

That gives you an idea. Honestly, if you visit some if the barns in the area, like I did, you get a good idea for what is being offered. They're all pretty evenly matched, too. Too bad you're not close to me or I'd consider moving my horse there instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for your imput.  Anyone else? Bump


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Too many variables to judge, how close are you to a main road? What are other barns in the area going rate?


----------

